# Muchas entradas y muchas salidas en transformador



## nicsaru (Nov 22, 2008)

hola gente!

Encontré esto.. q era de un viejo equipo Sony q andaba mas o menos...   no andaba cuando se lo movia, pero despues de un rato de encgufado, luego de moverlo, arrancaba y prendía.... (no se si tenia q ver con la fuente, pero buee..)  en fin..

 No entiendo bien el temas de los conectores..  sobretodo los de entrada.. como entro 220 ahi, para medir las salidas?

Mando fotos.

Gracias!


----------



## electrodan (Nov 22, 2008)

Reglas generales para el uso del foro:

1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz.
2. Utiliza títulos descriptivos. Evita usar "Ayuda por favor", "Urgente", etc.
*3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos!*
4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo. Utiliza el buscador.
5. No crees un tema nuevo para contestar uno ya abierto. Responde con la opción "Publicar respuesta".
6. Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
7. En nuestra comunidad NO se aplica la ley del mínimo esfuerzo: "no hacer nada y conseguirlo todo".

¿Podrías publicar un esquema?


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 22, 2008)

"La maxima información posible" Esta en las fotos...  Para eso son las imagenes...  no?


vea las fotos; si tuviera un esquema, lo postearía... y quizá ni haría falta postear nada de tenerlo...

gracias


----------



## Lueh (Nov 26, 2008)

las diferentes conexiones son para variar la tension y la relacion...
por ejemplo: un transformador con 3 salidas divide la tension a la mitad (del punto medio al positivo y del punto medio al negativo. el punto medio serian 0V). un transformador con 5 salidas divide la tension en 4 (entre el punto medio y cada una de las otras cuatro, sabiendo que la tension entre el 2do y 3er conector va a ser la mitad de la tension entre el 1ero y el 3ero.
creo que con las entradas trabaja igual. pero no estoy realmente seguro


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 26, 2008)

Claro, las salidas es solo cuestion de pasar por el multimetro despues.. pero en las entradas me da miedo probar de tirarle 220 sin saber..
gracias


----------



## fernandob (Nov 27, 2008)

si sabes cual es la entrada , listo, dale nomas.....220v o 110v ..........eso sabes por que te estaba funcionando , o no ?
no miraste nada antes de sacarlo ?

a vecs tienela opcion 220 / 110 y tenes que saber cual es.

pero ........tenes aun la placa donde iba conectado ?
seguis el circuito y se aclaran las dudas.

igual si no lo tenes vi ahi en la sfotos un tester.........
cuanto menor resistencia quiere decir que el alambre es mas gordo (sec.) y/o que tiene menos longitud.   

PD: cual es el problema de probar ? si lo quemas listo.........lo quemas te .
si no lo probas no lo usas y cumplira la misma funcion que si lo hubieses quemado.


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 27, 2008)

La placa no la tengo mas y como estaba conectado no lo recuerdo, hace mas de un año q lo saqué...

Voy a probar..   pero mi miedo no es quemar la bobina..  es quemarme yo mismo! jaja
  Estoy acostumbrado a manejar pequeños voltajes con 3 amperes como maximo...  nunca antes con altas tensiones...
 ya les cuento..

gracias


----------

